# Do you think this is Alternanthera?



## SiennaMom (Jan 1, 2022)

Hello, Here is my plant, with buds. 
Below it is the _possible_ match from a plant ID app. Do you think it is an Alternanthera? 
Thank you in advance and Happy New Year!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, it is _Alternanthera_. But it's _A. ficoidea_, a non-aquatic.


----------



## SiennaMom (Jan 1, 2022)

Cavan Allen said:


> Yes, it is _Alternanthera_. But it's _A. ficoidea_, a non-aquatic.


Thank you Cavan Allen. 
I'm a complete newbie at this, but I'm surprised (and a bit bothered) at how common it is for pet stores to sell terrestrial plants completely submerged in water, as if they are aquatic plants. It seems like deceptive advertising.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

SiennaMom said:


> Thank you Cavan Allen.
> I'm a complete newbie at this, but I'm surprised (and a bit bothered) at how common it is for pet stores to sell terrestrial plants completely submerged in water, as if they are aquatic plants. It seems like deceptive advertising.


It's been like that for many years. Might just be because it takes the terrestrial stuff longer to die than a true aquatic that isn't happy.


----------



## SiennaMom (Jan 1, 2022)

Cavan Allen said:


> It's been like that for many years. Might just be because it takes the terrestrial stuff longer to die than a true aquatic that isn't happy.


Should I remove the plant from the tank since it's not aquatic?
It will probably die soon since it's terrestrial. It's been in there for 2 weeks. The leaves are still ok-ish in color/shape, and hardly any have fallen off (I check often to make sure nothing is rotting and fouling up the water). 
I also notice that the buds have grown bigger and more new buds are starting. Here's a picture taken a minute ago


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, you should remove it. Sometimes you see such plants grow a little but it's basically their last gasp and they don't want to be there.


----------

